#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > آموزشی: تغییر مسیر پیشفرض دانلود فایلها در مرورگرهای فایرفاکس ، کروم ، اینترنت اکسپلورر و اوپرا

## nekooee

سلام
دوستان برای تغیر مسیر پیشفرض دانلود فایلها در مرورگرهای فایرفاکس ، کروم ، اینترنت اکسپلورر و اوپرا باید به ترتیب زیر عمل کنید (روشها مربوط به ورژنهای آخر این مرورگرها میباشد):

اینترنت اکسپلورر:
*Ctrl+J > View Downloads > Options*

change-download-location-ie.png

کروم :
*settings >Show Advanced settings >Downloads*
change-download-location-chrome.png

فایرفاکس :
*Settings > Options > General*
change-download-location-firefox.png

اوپرا :
*Settings*

change-download-location-opera.png

----------

*1212ali*,*azadi800*,*DPS12*,*mj_blue*,*rashidi235*,*sedora*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*جمشيدا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

